# 50% off clearance and blowout Costume Express



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for posting, Kittyvibe. Had their newsletter in my mail but hadn't opened it yet and used it to pick up something I've held off on that I've wanted. Today is a preview day for people on their mailing list, so by signing up for their newsletters you get the jump on first come, first serve merchandise. _BTW the discount is only for their Sale and Clearance items._ The offer will probably be posted on their website tomorrow so the items will probably go fast. Here's the details:

Use coupon code: _50SAVE to receive 50% off all clearance and closeout items._ Products eligible for 50% discount are denoted by these icons: within the product view pages found within the clearance sections of the site. _Coupon is good through 3/16/2011 @ 11:59pm CDT._ Coupon will be reflected as a 50% discount on clearance or closeout items on the checkout page. Coupon cannot be used in conjunction with other coupon offers. Coupon is non-negotiable. Not valid for prior purchases. We reserve the right to cancel any order due to unauthorized, altered, or ineligible use of a discount.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

aye, I posted in the title what its eligible for  Thanks for going into more detail for those not on the mailing list. I wish there was a free shipping with certain purchase amount but alas there was not . Im very happy to have bought some things Ive had my eye on as well  I wished to buy more but was already busting my budget, maybe tomorrow when the payment clears on my cc Ill get the other stuff, if available still hehe.


----------

